# Messenger Live problems with webcam



## denz1968 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi all

Any help with this problem greatly appreciated

I am running Vista Ultimate along with Bullguard anti virus.

When i try to do a webcam chat with someone in Messenger Live 2009 i get the following error

Messenger is not available right now. Please try again later. (0x80ee000c)

The setup for my webcam in messenger works fine, so why can't i connect in a webcam video session.

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi this may be a possible http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...&tid=6153485c-c771-42e9-81e6-22f25db37beb&p=1


----------



## denz1968 (Nov 2, 2004)

joeten said:


> hi this may be a possible http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...&tid=6153485c-c771-42e9-81e6-22f25db37beb&p=1


Hi and thanks for the info. I checked this out and I am connected through Upnp as the article describes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi have you tierd uninstall reinstall of messenger and webcam may well work also checking either firewall or bullguard to see if it is blocking connection


----------



## denz1968 (Nov 2, 2004)

joeten said:


> hi have you tierd uninstall reinstall of messenger and webcam may well work also checking either firewall or bullguard to see if it is blocking connection



Tried uninstall/install of webcam and messenger. Didn't sort the problem. I have turned bullguard off and it isn't that. I have allowed messenger in my home hub. 

I will try windows vista firewall to see if that sorts it out.


Thanks


----------

